# incomplete uniform and first day in the reg force



## gob (31 Aug 2010)

Hi

I am currently in the reserve (army) , but I am going to the reg force (navy) next week. I went to the QM to switch my army equipment for NAVY, but they almost had nothing (it's an army base). So now I have 1 pair of pants (way too tight), a beret without a badge, and I also have no rank slip-on.

I don't know how it works in the reg force, and I was wondering how I should present myself the first day: with an incomplete uniform (beret with no badge, no ranks) or in civilian and explain my situation, that I need to go to the QM?

Also another question semi-related: when you are in civilian in the reg forces, do you have to salute officers? Or is it only when you are in uniform?

thanks alot


----------



## Haggis (31 Aug 2010)

gob said:
			
		

> I am currently in the reserve (army) , but I am going to the reg force (navy) next week.



Are you reporting to a unit/base or to CFLRS for BMQ?



			
				gob said:
			
		

> I went to the QM to switch my army equipment for NAVY, but they almost had nothing (it's an army base). So now I have 1 pair of pants (way too tight), a beret without a badge, and I also have no rank slip-on.


  Not your fault.



			
				gob said:
			
		

> I don't know how it works in the reg force, and I was wondering how I should present myself the first day: with an incomplete uniform (beret with no badge, no ranks) or in civilian and explain my situation, that I need to go to the QM?


Show up in clean, decent civvies (no jeans).  Explain your situation and you will be looked after. 



			
				gob said:
			
		

> Also another question semi-related: when you are in civilian in the reg forces, do you have to salute officers? Or is it only when you are in uniform?


Same rules apply in the Regs and Reserves.  If you're in civvies you do NOT salute officers.  (Please don't say that you saluted officers while in civvies as a Reservist.)



			
				gob said:
			
		

> thanks alot



You're welcome.


----------



## mover1 (31 Aug 2010)

OK two questions. If you are in the reserve and transferring to reg force shouldn't you already know that you DON"T salute officers when your wearing your civvies!!!!!

Next thing. where are you going to?  Are you going to St Jean  or (some ohter place) for Basic?
If so semi Casual Civvies may be fine. 

Are you showing up in Stad for your training.... then still show up in Civvies. They (your instructors) will get you to clothing and make sure your properly kitted. If you show up in half a uniform I can garantee your ass will be chewed out six times come sunday for looking like a bag of hammers.

So my advice to you. 
Show up wearing nice shoes, Casual pants (no Jeans) and a shirt with a collar on it.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2010)

Your best advise is to contact your "Gaining Unit" and find out what they expect you to wear.......or as advised by the other posters.



As for saluting.................You say you are Army Reserve?  How much training do you actually have?  NO, you do not salute in civilian clothes, other than bringing your arms smartly to your sides and pay the proper "compliment", as you would in uniform if you were NOT wearing headress.


----------



## gob (31 Aug 2010)

I'm going to a base, I don't have to do basic because I was given an equivalency. I will call them when I know who I can contact, I only wanted some opinions. If I'm unable to join anyone, I will probably show in civilian, i realized I also don't even have navy boots and nametag.

As for saluting, I never saluted anyone when I was in civilian, but I remember seeing it in the reserve on a few occasions and I wanted to be sure, to not looks like an idiot on my first day.

thanks again


----------



## HollywoodHitman (31 Aug 2010)

The saluting you likely saw was by the person in uniform paying respects to the officer in civilian clothing. This is common and supports the notion that when soldiers recognize an officer, compliments are to be paid appropriate to the dress or circumstance. Best of luck in your new career.

HH


----------



## kratz (31 Aug 2010)

gob,

Slow down. Do yourself a favour and stop stressing. You've done the worst and imagined being jacked up for things that are beyond your control. You know enough to show up in civvies and to be respectful. If for some reason someone is unhappy with your attire, do what you did here and be ready to explain why you are in civvies. That individual may not be happy with the system, but they can not fault you for the situation.

I think your nerves got the best of you about not saluting in civvies.  

If I can add anything more, write down what items you know you are short of, and keep it in your pocket with a pen and paper so when you meet your new unit and they start assisting you to get you those items, you are prepared.


----------



## gob (31 Aug 2010)

It's true that I'm really stressed, I have so many things to think about in such a short notice. I have to leave next week and I still don't know what I have to do/can do with my apartment, i can't even tell my landlord yet that I'm leaving. 

I can't wait for next month.

thanks again for the advices!


----------



## MARS (31 Aug 2010)

gob said:
			
		

> , i can't even tell my landlord yet that I'm leaving.



Why not?


----------



## kratz (31 Aug 2010)

Hey buddy,

If you were the new guy, you'd be telling me all of these things when you arrived in the mess with a look that I have seen too many times. Here's the thing, we are online. You are asking the wrong people. I am not in front of you to guide you through the flats, and finding some fun ways to crack the ice and make you feel as part of the ship.

Until that happens, I already mentioned, stop worrying. When you have lower deckers and senior officers online suggesting you to relax...you should. Regular Force life is not that bad.  

You need to talk to CFRC about your accommodations. I say this because your landlord legally must know you are moving out. The military will take care of the ins and outs of your move, but you can not hide from moving out.


----------



## gob (1 Sep 2010)

kratz said:
			
		

> Hey buddy,
> 
> If you were the new guy, you'd be telling me all of these things when you arrived in the mess with a look that I have seen too many times. Here's the thing, we are online. You are asking the wrong people. I am not in front of you to guide you through the flats, and finding some fun ways to crack the ice and make you feel as part of the ship.
> 
> ...



I only asked a simple question about my uniform, that's all! And I don't plan to leave without telling my landlord; I didn't tell him yet because my unit can't  tell me what are my possibilities before I sign the reg force contract.  By possibilities I mean what I can do with my apartment, since in the law I can't break a lease. Anyway I don't want to talk about my administratives problems on a public forum, and I'm sure everything will be fine soon!

There is nothing to add to this thread, thanks again to everyone for the advices. I'm really happy to join the NAVY and I can't wait to be there.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Sep 2010)

Well you seem to have everything in hand then. Next time, perhaps, instead of going to an internet forum for random advice from anonymous sources, you'll check with your CoC and your losing\ gaining unit like you should have done in the first place.

If anyone feels inclined to explain about breaking his lease, you can PM him.

Good luck in the future

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

